# Looking for possible centerpiece



## ObsidianD (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello,
I have a 100 gallon community tank. I am wondering if there are any Cichlids that would work as a centerpeice type fish. I lost my Blue Ram and I am not sure I want to try them again.

In the tank I have:
7 Giant Danios
4 Zebra Danios
4 Long finned Rosey Barbs
2 Burmese loaches
5 Juli cory cats
2 rubber lipped plecos

I might be adding an Albino Bristle Nose pleco, cherry barbs, and black neon's to the mix from my 20 gallon, but that is by no means set in stone.

I like Cichlids and would love to add one or a pair, but I know they are sometimes hard to keep in a community tank. Any suggestions are welcome and it does not have to be a Central American species.

Thanks for any suggestions 

Obsidian


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

id say a severum, most larger CA cichlids tend to be a bit rough on community tankmates


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

If you liked rams and don't want a large cichlid, think about apistos. They have some great finnage and color and should be too hard on your community.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Any pair of smaller growing less aggressive cichlids could work well in a tank that big. HRP's, nano's, sajica, cutteri, even cons in a tank that size. Or a single severum if you get a mellow one.

Where are you in AZ?


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you can get Rainbow cichlids I would def. think about it.


----------



## ObsidianD (Mar 15, 2008)

I am in Prescott  Small place to meet on such a large board!

I will have to see if i can find some rainbow cichlids, those seem really awesome. I have added some cover to assist with any issues with the smaller inhabitants. Thanks for all of the ideas everyone


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

right on!!! there is another cichlophile here in town with quite the setup. he may have some fish that may work for you.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

kribinsis cichlids from west africa are nice. One of my all time favorites are the rainbows though. You could get away with a pair of both if you wanted.


----------



## ObsidianD (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you think he will have rainbows? That would be a great way to avoid shipping costs LOL.

Snow!!!!!!!!!! It better actually do it.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

no rainbows. Sorry. When it warms up a bit I will be ordering some but it is too cold for shipping from the average person. I have four HRP's showing up this week and I am concerned I will get an ice cube with fish in it.If you can wait we might be able to split costs and save some money. I am looking at getting both the regular and the orange morph. Just a thought.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

nicaraguensis might be a good choice if yours is a 6ft tank.


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vincent said:


> nicaraguensis might be a good choice if yours is a 6ft tank.


Even if it's four foot that's a great suggestion.

A single male Carpinte would co-exist in relative peace with the red point's. And would make an outstanding centre peice. An healthy adult can and will be a real eyecatcher in a tank that size.

Only to do this you may have to consider letting go the Cory's and/or the loaches (I do not know size/ demeaner of the Burmese.) and picking up some Clown loaches, or something along those lines.


----------



## ObsidianD (Mar 15, 2008)

I am not really willing to let go of what I already have. I really like my julies and burmese. The loaches are not all that big right now, and I don't believe that they get very big. I am open to being wrong about that. Right now they are a skinny 2 to 2.5 inches. The julies are still young and somewhat skinny themselves. They should fill out over the next few months. I will look up the fish mentioned  It will work out. chrispy let me know about the fishes. I am really new to cichlids so have to look up everything hehe. What are HRP's?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

honduran red points.


----------

